# Unable to connect to Internet



## barrypatch (Sep 10, 2004)

I have several computers online with both ethernet and wireless adapters. My main computer can't connect to the Internet today. I had it hooked via a cable to the router, took that off and hooked up the wireless USB adapter and still no luck. The Netgear info says it is hooked up and there is a signal, but I can't get email or anything in my browser.

I have rebooted several times. This happens whether or not I have it hooked via the Ethernet cable or wireless. My other computers (I have both Ethernet and wireless) are able to connect and I can view pages in my browser.

Any ideas where to start? What a way to start off a Monday.

Nancy


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

What's the Ip Address from ipconfig /all?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

WINSOCK2 FIX
=============
If you can't access the Internet with programs like IE, Outlook Express, or other web browsers, you may have corrupted Winsock entries.

To Remove the existing winsock2 registry entries (regardless of the OS) run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/xp_del_winsock.reg

To add Win98 clean entries back in again, run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/win98_winsock.reg

To add ME clean entries back in again, run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/winme_winsock.reg

To add Windows2000 clean entries back in again, run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/winsock_2k.reg

To add WindowsXP clean entries back in again, run:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/reg/xp_winsock.reg

Then reboot.

WINDOWSXP with SP2

There is a new command you can run with SP2 which will reset the Winsock2 registry entries back to their default setting:
netsh winsock reset catalog

TCP/IP RESET
=============
If you need to reset the TCP/IP protocol stack with XP you need to run a small script:

netsh int ip reset [ log_file_name ]

the log_file_name needs to be specified. 
e.g. - netsh int ip reset ip_reset.txt


----------



## barrypatch (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know where to find that IP address. 

I tried the registry removal and add back in and it didn't work. :-(

I am running 2000 on that machine, the others all have XP. I need to change it so they all have XP.


----------



## barrypatch (Sep 10, 2004)

I ran ipconfig/all at the command prompt, I hope that is right. 169.254.40.8 is the autoconfig IP address. 

I tried the registry removal and add back in and it didn't work. :-(

I am running 2000 on that machine, the others all have XP. I need to change it so they all have XP.


----------



## barrypatch (Sep 10, 2004)

I ran ipconfig/all at the command prompt, I hope that is right. 169.254.40.8 is the autoconfig IP address. 

I tried the registry removal and add back in and it didn't work. :-(

I am running 2000 on that machine, the others all have XP. I need to change it so they all have XP.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you are getting a 169.x.x.x IP address, then the computer is not getting one from the router. 

And you did reboot after deleting and adding back in the registry entries?


----------



## barrypatch (Sep 10, 2004)

I deleted the registry entries, added them back, rebooted. I just switched cables, even though it doesn't work on the wireless and still no connection. The other connections are fine on the router and working. I have an open connection and moved the cable to that connection and still nothing. The active connections on the router blink all the time and the one I am having trouble with blinks infrequently. 

I am at a total loss.

Nancy


----------



## barrypatch (Sep 10, 2004)

Now, the wireless laptop and wireless desktop don't have a connection. The only two that are working are two "cabled" desktops and one "cabled" desktop isn't. I am going to unplug the router, wait a few minutes and start it again and hope and pray for the best.

Nancy


----------



## barrypatch (Sep 10, 2004)

It is all fixed now, no idea why some connections were okay and some weren't. I unplugged the access point and both routers one by one, waited a minute plugged them back in. Everything is back online!

Thanks!

Now, back to work.

Nancy


----------

